# Strange TTG HTML Gallery and PicLens (CoolIris) problem



## BoldBelvoir (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi everyone. First post, so please be gentle!

I have am building a series of galleries using TTG's HTML / AutoIndex galleries (donation made!) and Lightroom 1.3.1

I had sucessfully made several galleries, e.g. here where PicLens (now CoolIris) works perfectly. I have since made a new gallery, here, which does not work at all despite using the same template.

I have checked the directory structure, they are the same on both sites all the files are there in the right places (.rss .xml, etc) , I just can't work out why one gallery should work and not the other.

Both galleries are hosted with the same ISP. Can someone point me in the right direction here please?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi BoldBelvoir, welcome to the forum!

This might be a silly question.... but what exactly isn't working as you expect?  Because as far as I can see, both are working fine.  Maybe try clearing your browser cache or try another browser?


----------



## BoldBelvoir (Oct 15, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> what exactly isn't working as you expect? ... Maybe try clearing your browser cache or try another browser?



Hi Victoria, thanks for the reply.

Well, in the second gallery (Belgium) if you roll the cursor over the thumbnails, the PicLens (CoolIris) logo isn't coming up in the bottom left of the thumbnail.

I have just tried the gallery on this PC (I'm at work) and on both FF and IE and neither work so I wouldn't think it's a cache or browser problem.

Regards


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, I see piclens working for the first, and not for the second.  I don't know enough to explain it, but I thought I'd at least confirm that I see the same thing.


----------

